# Tecumseh V70



## hogfandave (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello to all, I am new to this forum. I am looking to I.D. and find a service manual for an old techumseh V70engine. My father in law just gave me an old Swisher Ride King three wheeled riding mower to restore and I am having trouble finding any information on the engine and mower! 
Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks, Dave Fires :thumbsup:


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Look in the Helpful Hints post at the top of this forum. Part way down 'bugman' gives the links to download the Tecumseh manuals. Get the last one for 4 cycle engines. It has the info needed to repair the engine on your machine. It covers electrical as well(starter, ignition, charging, etc.) It will not cover the electrical that is particular to your tractor such as safety switches, etc.

Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## hogfandave (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Dawgpile! It's a 72 model. Dave


----------

